# ticky-tack repairs (help please)



## TCO (Dec 8, 2003)

I have several small trivial repairs that I need to get done:

-plastic peice next to chair for popping the hood and the gastank is loose/broken.
-missing my cigarette lighter
-lost my titanium key
-missing light cover for the defrost (not the black plastic part, but the little clear piece)
-broke the tab for the mirror night adjust (and mirror is loose now).

All are minor except the mirror which has some safety dimensions. I want to get them all taken care of. Where is a good place in Richmond, VA to get that done? In Atlanta I had very bad experiences with several dealers. Found a local independant shop that specialized in Z's that was really good. (Won't say name so I don't get in trouble with admin). Would like to find equivalent, here in RICHMOND, VA.

Suggestions? :waving:


----------



## TCO (Dec 8, 2003)

Oh...and I love my Z. Had a 1983 280ZX turbo before. Only have 75,000 miles on this one. Planning to keep it for another 5 years at least (it has held up better than the 83 and I've been better about repairing it). Then want to get that new one that sorta looks like an Audi TT! :fluffy:


----------



## scubaz31 (Nov 25, 2003)

This is the s30-z31 section of the forum. Might want to post this in the z32 (90-96) section. Also you might want to try www.twinturbo.net if you haven't been there, technical help and a classifieds is there to help you find the parts you are looking for and maybe somebody who knows a good Z place near or in Richmond.


----------

